# Ronnie colemans get huge program



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Take a look at this guys, might give the workouts a go. Ronnies a beast so if its what he does then its a win - win haha.

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/ronnie-colemans-fitness-program.html


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

i want some cornbread!!!!!!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

fatmanstan! said:


> i want some cornbread!!!!!!


Cornbread is sooo nice


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

xpower said:


> Cornbread is sooo nice


Ive never even heard of it and I want some now!


----------



## Burgess (May 15, 2009)

did it surprise any of you, how high is reps were!? i didnt expect that on how strong that f?*ker is! :cursing: :whistling:


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Burgess said:


> did it surprise any of you, how high is reps were!? i didnt expect that on how strong that f?*ker is! :cursing: :whistling:


Yeah mate thats why I posted it I was shocked haah


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

I just noticed..

FOUR different leg curl exercises. My hamstrings would snap after that. Each at 3 sets of 15-20 aswel! Mental.


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

he is one big mofo!


----------



## tombsc (May 29, 2008)

Someone needs to edit that video, replacing the word 'supplement' with 'AAS'.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

tombsc said:


> Someone needs to edit that video, replacing the word 'supplement' with 'AAS'.


 He kinda left that out!

Sod the cornbread, he gets to eat french fries??? Not fair:sad:


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Cornbread is delicious, had some when I was out in America and I was shocked like "WHY THE FVCK DO WE NOT HAVE THIS IN ENGLAND!!!??" Lol

Cheers for that link mate, bookmarked it.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

A lot of these ''routines'' are just made up by the writer and even if it was real doesn't mean it's the best routine for you.


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

I love that guy


----------



## koicarp (Oct 23, 2010)

he,s a nice guy we went to see him in swansea last month. down to earth .


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Biggest surprise for me was the diet. He seems to favour 3 MASSIVE meals over 6-8 smaller ones. I guess he use's the total calories in as the most important over steady supply.

I guess you need to work up to 2000 calorie meals tho!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

It kinda throws out the whole no more than 40g protein per meal argument 

Having said that his routine looks more for someone who is already 250lbs of muscle not someone looking to pack on 50lbs of muscle on to a smaller body.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

everyone reaching for the BSN supplements now? ha


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Training and diet aside he does have extremely good genetics as well, I dont think most people could get to that size no matter how much they ate and how much gear they took.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Wardy21 said:


> It kinda throws out the whole no more than 40g protein per meal argument
> 
> *Having said that his routine looks more for someone who is already 250lbs of muscle not someone looking to pack on 50lbs of muscle on to a smaller body*.


Agreed you need to remember that when looking at the pro's diet and training.


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Wardy21 said:


> It kinda throws out the whole no more than 40g protein per meal argument
> 
> Having said that his routine looks more for someone who is already 250lbs of muscle not someone looking to pack on 50lbs of muscle on to a smaller body.


Have a search around mate they have done some studies on protein absorption and its been proven that there is no limit to the amount your body absorbs, its just another BB myth that has spread over the internet by people who don't know any better.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

MrMike said:


> Training and diet aside he does have extremely good genetics as well, I dont think* most *people could get to that size no matter how much they ate and how much gear they took.


You know he did win Mr Olympia 8 times in a row...


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Magic Torch said:


> Agreed you need to remember that when looking at the pro's diet and training.


Yeah for sure


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> It kinda throws out the whole no more than 40g protein per meal argument
> 
> Having said that his routine looks more for someone who is already 250lbs of muscle not someone looking to pack on 50lbs of muscle on to a smaller body.


I was thinking that. No wonder they called him King coleman :lol:


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

I think the whole protein myth thing probably came about to sell the protein drinks. Not many people want to be eating whole food every couple of hours. I used to do the whole 6 meal a day thing and found no extra benefit over eating less often but bigger meals. It's just not practical for most people to eat that way.


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

That's not his full diet, there's a bit missing, here it is...

8:00pm 1 horse.


----------



## Mr.Hench (Oct 4, 2009)

i believe once youve developed good levels of strength and mass its then that high reps are benefical also due to chance of injuries. the total calories is surprisingly low for his size? do you think he ate much more to get that size in the first place? or just aas use i.e increased feed effiency?


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

A lot of the calorie rumours that the pros are on are horse sh!t it's kind of like the 'my arms are 24''' rather 'I get 18000 calories a day'


----------



## Mr.Hench (Oct 4, 2009)

Wasp said:


> A lot of the calorie rumours that the pros are on are horse sh!t it's kind of like the 'my arms are 24''' rather 'I get 18000 calories a day'


I agree, but to me its strange as i weigh about 185lbs and i bulk up with 5000kcal, i would of thought a 300lb man let alone one all muscle at that weight would eat more. Im not saying it should be 10k but its surprising


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Wasp said:


> A lot of the calorie rumours that the pros are on are horse sh!t it's kind of like the 'my arms are 24''' rather 'I get 18000 calories a day'


I saw a video were they measured Ronnie's arms and they were 55cm which is a little under 22" which is still pretty damn big mind but not the claimed 24". Maybe they are 24" in the off season but not in contest. Arnold used to claim he had 22" arms so how big were they really?

I know it doesn't really matter because it's all about how they look but you do get a lot of false claims.


----------



## arniemonkey (Jun 23, 2011)

they lie about height too. same as wrestlers makes the fans even more amazed etc


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

Can't deny the fact the guy is a beast.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Remember the old days when poeple like ultimate warrior and hulk hogan were billed as like 300+ pounds, ahhhh the lies


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

The weight of wrestlers changed from week to week. They used to say Shawn Micheals was like 230lbs which I have a hard time believing.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

monkeybiker said:


> The weight of wrestlers changed from week to week. They used to say Shawn Micheals was like 230lbs which I have a hard time believing.


Just checked and Hulk Hogan was billed at 6ft 7 inches and 302 lbs!


----------



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

Whats with the nitrous first thing? Does he need that the get everything moving?


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Jalapa said:


> Whats with the nitrous first thing? Does he need that the get everything moving?


Interesting q mate c+p

Arginine plays an important role in cell division, the healing of wounds, removing ammonia from the body, immune function, and the release of hormones. Arginine taken in combination with proanthocyanidins or yohimbine, has also been used as a treatment for erectile dysfunction.

The benefits and functions attributed to oral supplementation of L-arginine include:

Precursor for the synthesis of nitric oxide (NO)

Reduces healing time of injuries (particularly bone)

Quickens repair time of damaged tissue

Helps decrease blood pressure

Arginine may stimulate the secretion of growth hormone, and is used in growth hormone stimulation tests

Wiki


----------



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

cheers mr flexer, but, am I wrong in thinking it is unusual to take it first thing in the morning? Why would he do that?


----------



## aaronrugby (May 14, 2011)

YEAH BUDDDIEEEE!


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Very suprised at his post work out nutrition. The timing that is.


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Jalapa said:


> cheers mr flexer, but, am I wrong in thinking it is unusual to take it first thing in the morning? Why would he do that?


Well I dont really know im going to try it though already started today 4 tabs on waking which include AAKG + OAKG

Maybe to do with gh but i would of thought ronnie would have been using a lot of synthetic gh


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

I doubt the supps in his diet are what he really uses, they are just advertising BSN products so people will buy whatever they say he uses imo.


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

diixxy said:


> I doubt the supps in his diet are what he really uses, they are just advertising BSN products so people will buy whatever they say he uses imo.


Why would you doubt he uses those mate?

What you think he uses then?


----------



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

Yea I wouldn't be at all surprised Dixxy.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

standardflexer said:


> Why would you doubt he uses those mate?
> 
> What you think he uses then?


Considering what he gets paid, and he will get them free, why not pretend to take supplements.

I doubt he takes anything.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

just noticed his PWO supps are a poor choice, Cellmass PWO, no protein and only 14grams carbs, ahh wait, BSN dont make a true PWO product but they have to mention something ha.

14grams carbs isnt much for this possible pre/post workout slin use lol


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

4 different types of leg curls lol


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

standardflexer said:


> Why would you doubt he uses those mate?
> 
> What you think he uses then?


Obviously he use's them, just doubt its to the extent that it says in the plan.


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

JPaycheck said:


> Considering what he gets paid, and he will get them free, why not pretend to take supplements.
> 
> I doubt he takes anything.


I have no idea whether he uses them or not then again i think ive seen him actually putting bsn products into his blender and drinking it

Why would he not take anything jp are you saying supplements arent needed in a bodybuilders diet or ronnie colemans standard


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

standardflexer said:


> I have no idea whether he uses them or not then again i think ive seen him actually putting bsn products into his blender and drinking it
> 
> Why would he not take anything jp are you saying supplements arent needed in a bodybuilders diet or ronnie colemans standard


Hmm interesting.

I'm not too sure tbh mate. I mean its difficult to imagine someone his size and what he needs but I know personally I would take them, purely because I would get them free and I might aswell. Whether they do anything for him, I would err on the side of probably not.


----------



## oj0 (Apr 11, 2011)

It's fairly likely that if he uses something like 1MR or Gold Standard, it's going to be in his sponsorship contract to never admit these things, not that he's not allowed to use anything else.


----------

